# Ginger Beer?



## ladyp3797 (May 26, 2004)

I got this bottle in a box lot, down in Mississippi, and I think it is a Steward & Patteson Ginger beer bottle?  S & P Ltd. on one side, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,

 And.. here is where I get confused, because haven't been able to find more info, the other side says, MALIKA & PATTESON LIMITED NORWICH & SWAFFHAM, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Any help?

 I wasn't able to locate any clear ginger beer bottles, or references to using them for ginger beer.

 LadyP


----------



## ladyp3797 (May 27, 2004)

Thank you Max,

 the 'Malaika' is what was giving me a problem.  I usually try and research my bottles for at LEAST few hours online, after I look in the bottle guides, and if I am at a loss, I put them here, for any kind of input. It helps!

 Thanks again,

 Lady P[]


----------



## ride on (May 27, 2004)

Malaika means angel in Swahili. Does that take you anywhere?


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (May 27, 2004)

I have to agree with ride on he beat me to the punch line "Malaika" dose mean angel in Swahili lol that could be your problem


----------



## ladyp3797 (May 28, 2004)

WOW!

 Swahilli?   Hmmm...not sure where to go with that!


----------



## ride on (May 28, 2004)

I'd contact the museum in London, U.K. for fun. I'll bet they could direct you to a bottling co. or provide some historical info... and then I'd be searching Africa for some tie. []


----------



## ride on (May 28, 2004)

I just did a quick search and Swaffham is near Sandringham in the U.K. Here's the link to a map http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/corfield.html

 This link is to a bed & breakfast near Swaffham. Try contacting them. They might be delighted to do a little research for you or they may have some info. http://www.corfieldhouse.co.uk/

 Happy trails!


----------



## Alex Wright (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello, I am in Swaffham Norfolk. These Malaika Patterson Bottles appear to be modern representations of the Swaffham Steward & Patterson Brewery Bottles.  I would be interested in finding a few especially a purple one.  You can contact me through my eBay site Albion Antiquities . user name : albion-alex


----------

